# What happened to him? Where is he now?



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Now here is a question for those long standing members who remember the old set up (perhaps with painful memories), I was reading a post somewhere else today and it raised a question with me.....

I am sure that I can remember the travels of a bear that used to go from one member to another and was probably the best travelled bear ever..... :serious:

I cannot remember his name, but am sure that someone like Gillian will do, or Gaspode or ????? :wink2:

But the question is not about who he was, but where is he now? Presumably he last travelled with a member and no arrangements were made for his next trip...... :crying:

Does anyone have any clue about his whereabouts? Probably even more important than a missing member, unless of course the missing member is harbouring the bear too..... :surprise:

Anyone got any ideas? :smile2:

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ask Russell, I believe he was the last one to cuddle him:grin2:


tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not a clue

Prob/ now on Facebook 

As are most of the original members 

But don't worry I have a H fromH 

A living mascot that you can borrow to take from place to place 

Now who is the first volunteer, he'll be bathed, trimmed , photogenic 

Long journeys preferable 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well it was "Miles" and according to the original thread he was last seen in 2014 by LadyJ.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/72832-mhf-mascot-grand-tour-9.html

Probably locked up in Tuggers basement along with all the other missing members.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No chance

Tuggy is much too fastidious

Although Barry 

Living in the midst of nowhere where the odd hundred or so people could disappear 

Possibally

Just thinking

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Well it was "Miles" and according to the original thread he was last seen in 2014 by LadyJ.
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/72832-mhf-mascot-grand-tour-9.html
> 
> Probably locked up in Tuggers basement along with all the other missing members.


Thanks Barry, that is super news, I have sent a PM to LadyJ and hope that she can give us some clues - it could be that Miles is now a retired bear who goes to the Rallies with LadyJ who has always done a massive amount for MHF. If so, it would good to know and to be able to wish him a happy retirement from his extensive touring - which must be very tiring for such a little fella....

Hopefully we will all find out more,

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wonder where the poor little chap is. Maybe he is behind the Iron curtain.maybe searching for a Snow Leopard up in the snow.Snow boarding in the Alps. whoever finds him , please send him home.we all miss him.:crying::crying::crying:


cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stuff the Bear (see what I did there?) I think I should become the new MHF mascot. I can come on tour with you and you can take turns to look after me. Who's first? No, dont thank me.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Stuff me. Who's first? No, dont thank me.


I wasn't intending to ......>

Ethel again.....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now there is an offer I might take up, stuffing barryd. I have got a few packets of old chestnuts "remaining" in my cupboard.Not whinging about it just saying like.>>:frown2::frown2:00:wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2:


cabby


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I think Miles was last seen with smurfinguk Eric & Resa I will try to track him down he could have been passed on to someone else


Jac


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We used to chuck an old pair of trainers onto the roof of any visiting RVs. They ended up in Mexico.

Ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Probbly sat on a shelf gathering dust in Canada.





Pete


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well he went from smurfinguk to rosalan and they passed him on to Clive1821 and Clive passed him on but he can not remember who too!!! So he could be anywhere now

Jac


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Bear, he's a Scottish Bear, he is white (was) has tartan feet, and has been accompanying me on my travels since 1989 on my first trip to France and Spain on two wheels, been along for every trip in the various vans I had when a courier, & since in each and every MoHo, he is a very well travelled bear and his name is Brian.










Here he is with his new friend PO


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What are you doing in the local library Kev.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps this thread should have been called Missing.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> What are you doing in the local library Kev.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


That's a SMALL selection of Lizs cookbooks :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have a Scottish Bear as well. Well at least he thinks he is. Only wears his kilt in Scotland but the little sod is from Cumbria really.

Dobby. There are more. Many more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I must have at least 50 bears of all sizes, I never have one even as a child, so I can't resist them, Liz abuses them, no soul some people.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I could fit a bigger scooter if I could evict this lot. Some of them have been around for decades though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ahh bless :Roll: the van has a bear limit, me, Liz and 1 other, might have to expand that to include the new one PO though


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I only travel with this one, the H from Hell's companion and comfort blanket


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to Jacquie for that research, now all we need to do (ALL?) is to try to find out WHEN Clive allowed Miles to move on and then see who was the busiest in the Forum then.....

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What is Clive up to now then.must be on some forum even if only farce book.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> What is Clive up to now then.must be on some forum even if only farce book.
> 
> cabby


I have sent him a message asking him more or less that (although I did not mention FB) so hope that he will update us with what he is doing now and perhaps he may remember when he last saw Miles....

"Every little bit helps" we may be able to track him down or someone may admit that he is sitting quietly enjoying a less stressful retirement now that he does not have to experience such a wild diversity of food and driving patterns...... would it be good if he could tell us all what his experiences have been like? :surprise:

Probably not really ! > :wink2:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope the little chap isn't stuffed in a draw somewhere


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks like he took the money and ran. Bet Nuke is somewhere in the background too!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"I hope the little chap isn't stuffed in a draw somewhere."

Hi Kev, As a Scot I am not sure of your local dialect, what is a "draw" please.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's true

I posted my journey to Croatia via Germany, Austria, Slovenia 

And back via Italy, Austria ect

Few were interested

And for those that were bless you

I paid for Internet to post 

But I'm thinking

Just what does this lot on here classify as MH related ?

I'm beginning to think it's not for me

I haven't a clue about crankshafts , toilets etc

If they work they work

Are we entering a purist area ??

If so could we define what's acceptable as a MH related post?

The people who drive them?

Their lives ?

Or just the toilets, the ovens, the gass, 
If so 

For me the gass generater, the inverters, solar panels, reverse cameras, air con , dash cam, BBQ outside points ect

Oh yes I've got them all and a few more I've yet to mention

And there is me thinking

We really need to know how so and so is doing on their trip, what are they enjoying, what are they struggling with beyond the gass that's run out

What in their daily lives are making MHing difficult, impossible, what battles are they fighting

I thought this was a community 

If it's not

I'm out

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"Just what does this lot".

Sandra,

Is this what you think of us as, "THIS LOT?

Drew


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes

This lot 

This lot who are very special to me

This lot, not any other lot, just this lot Drew 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well id take it up

Except it isn't seemly or ladylike 

And above all >>>

Sandra :wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Drew said:


> Is this what you think of us as, "THIS LOT?
> 
> Drew


I'd much rather be called "THIS LOT" than some of the things that have been thrown around on here >

at least it's not divisive into for or against..... as so many terms are.....:frown2:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> "I hope the little chap isn't stuffed in a draw somewhere."
> 
> Hi Kev, As a Scot I am not sure of your local dialect, what is a "draw" please.


Is typo on tablet :roll: 

& why does loch Sloy require defending?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"& why does loch Sloy require defending?"

You will have to look that one up, it's a long story. (Scottish History)

I still don't know what a draw is. i've looked it up and it says "To produce a picture with curves, lines & marks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> "& why does loch Sloy require defending?"
> 
> You will have to look that one up, it's a long story. (Scottish History)
> 
> I still don't know what a draw is. i've looked it up and it says "To produce a picture with curves, lines & marks.


I did have a look but without a search reference it was a dud.

Draw = Drawer do keep up :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Good news folks Miles is alive and kicking holding out with macd Malcolm, a the moment he's at Burnham on Sea waiting to see Bobbie Davro:grin2:


Jac


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Briliant news thank you very much Chief Inspector Jacquie you have worked miracles (mind you that is not the first time as IMO she deserves an immense amount of praise and thanks from all of us for her unstinted work on the Rallies).

Hopefully macd Malcolm will update us all with the travels of this VIB member of MHF.....

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> & why does loch Sloy require defending?


Easy to find out and all to do with extending an HEP by installing pumped storage, the environmental impact of this is immense;

_*Environmental Impact of Sloy Hydroelectric Power Plant*
One final point to highlight is the risk to wildlife by installing this new pumped storage facility within the Sloy Hydroelectric plant. Ruffe which were introduced by Anglers into Loch Lomond are actually a pest species, however the new facility creates the possibility of these fish being pumped into Loch Sloy, which would threaten the established population of Powan fish in the higher Loch as the Ruffe feed on Powan eggs._

IMO not good news, that could potentially destroy an established population by the introduction of yet another invasive species......

think cane toads or rabbits in Australia, or mink in the UK, or the grey squirrel, or American crayfish, or Japanese Knotweed and the reason for such concerns becomes very apparent.

Sloy HydroElectric Power plant

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

gosh, im depressed now

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Now, now, now Sandra, that is not the lovely lady we all know :grin2:

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheering up Dave

I've prepared it and alberts cooking it

Fish , fresh chips and mushy peas, with gravy

I like gravy on my peas

Megs won't eat fish so is having chicken snitzel ,youg Albert likes his fish drowned in baked beans 

We are all happy 

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Drew said:


> "& why does loch Sloy require defending?"
> 
> You will have to look that one up, it's a long story. (Scottish History)


I knew the answer to that from a Clan Map I bought around 1970. It's your surname's family motto. Some clan mottos are quite memorable, and yours is one of them.

.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK back to the original question about the Bear or Miles as he is properly referred,

we have heard that he is currently residing with macd and is at Burnham on Sea, I wonder who is going to collect him and take him for the next part of his travels?

Sadly macd has not been on here since June of this year and does not appear to be a member anymore so we are not going to be able to be updated on his travels via the forum that he is an important part of historically...

So, where should we, and he go from here?

Miles was originally intended for use by members of MHF so that all could be updated on his whereabouts, do we (the forum members) need to revise his loyalties to include FaceBook? Of course FB is NOT necessarily available to all MHF members as the group is a closed group....

Ideas and suggestions please.....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Good news folks Miles is alive and kicking holding out with macd Malcolm, a the moment he's at Burnham on Sea waiting to see Bobbie Davro:grin2:
> 
> Jac


Clearly this bear is in dire trouble, Booby Davro :roll: he needs a taste injection and fast.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> OK back to the original question about the Bear or Miles as he is properly referred,
> 
> we have heard that he is currently residing with macd and is at Burnham on Sea, I wonder who is going to collect him and take him for the next part of his travels?
> 
> ...


Clearly he is for MHF members only and needs rescuing. Have you tried sending a PM to macd? I think the PM thing may still work if he is no longer a member, possibly.

Failing that we are just going to have to go and get him. Midnight raid with a MHF SWOT team I Reckon. Do we have any ex SAS members (apart from me obviously)?

Maybe we could get Tugboat to send in one of his radio controlled planes to retrieve him. Actually scrap that, last time he took down half of South Devons power supply.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If we know where he's bound, then we have contact already don't we?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have tried sending him a PM to no response, but I think the PM system only works for subscribers - MHF Admin can advise on that.

I have also tried via the FB page to get a response but gain to no as Malcolm may simply not have seen it yet, Bobbie Davro may have distracted him from such things.....

I think, before Tugboat Towers destroys Somerset or wherever, :frown2: we really need to establish contact with macd, to me if one is harbouring the MHF mascot then that is a very strong incentive to remain a full subscriber on the forum, if not it is akin to a hijacking and then the SAS/SBS/RM Commando's or similar may need to be engaged, but only in a consultative role initially.... I do have a VERY close contact in our local town who was the Bandmaster for RMC so he may be able to give me some contacts, we also used to use RM Lympstone frequently for our school CCF members (the electronic range was stupendous and the swimming pool lovely), so maybe I can find a few contacts around the area still... It's not THAT far from Exeter to Burnham nd of course Nuke - the originnator of MHF is only at Exmouth just down the road.. (past a couple of excellent pubs serving food :grin2: )

We have to "encourage" all former members to rejoin don't we and of course this thread is on public view and we must make sure that we maintain a decent sense of decorum (if I can find out what that word means..... :grin2: )

Dave


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I have tried sending him a PM to no response, but I think the PM system only works for subscribers - MHF Admin can advise on that.
> 
> I have also tried via the FB page to get a response but gain to no as Malcolm may simply not have seen it yet, Bobbie Davro may have distracted him from such things.....
> 
> ...


Dacorum? Isn't that Hemel Hempstead way? Do you think Miles is there?:wink2:

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MHF Admin should have access to his email address I Would have thought. Maybe he could be sent an email requesting the Bear is given up! Or he rejoins at once if he knows whats good for him.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could put some honey out just in case


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

Please don't wait too long........might end up being ransomed and worse still an eye or paw sent in the post demanding money or else the bear 'gets it ' 
Iv'e seen this sort of thing before, way back when I was a member of the Bedford CF forum.....there was a very tragic end (sob) to a gonk. A ransom was demanded and never paid so the gonk got it. I believe it was errrrr kicked into touch so to speak somewhere over the white cliffs of dover.....body never was found.

Please bear this in mind and try not to paws too long before action


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I recon a pile of marmalade sandwiches should do it

Might end up with Paddington instead of Miles though !! :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

margrae said:


> Please don't wait too long........might end up being ransomed and worse still an eye or paw sent in the post demanding money or else the bear 'gets it '
> Iv'e seen this sort of thing before, way back when I was a member of the Bedford CF forum.....there was a very tragic end (sob) to a gonk. A ransom was demanded and never paid so the gonk got it. I believe it was errrrr kicked into touch so to speak somewhere over the white cliffs of dover.....body never was found.
> 
> Please bear this in mind and try not to paws too long before action


Still got mine, lord knows how long I've had him, Liz keeps hiding him, strange woman no soul at times.

Here is freshly photographed this morning, wish I knew how the little bugger kept his hair.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly, I have heard nothing from macd either vi MHF PM system or via the message system on FaceBook, so as far as we all know Miles MAY be still at Burnham on Sea or may have travelled home with Malcolm to Banbury......

I have also just sent him an e-mail direct, although it will probably go into his "Junk" mail so he may not bother to look.....

What else can we do? Jacquie seems to have the best contact with him but hopefully with multiple messages from me and anyone else, we can re-establish contact...

In order to find an e-mail address for macd, I used the Members List available on the "Old Site" and then the option of contacting via an e-mail, as I said I have already tried via the PM system but don't believe this works for non-subscribers and macd is listed as a "Junior Member".....

Anyone else got any ideas? Does anyone from the Banbury area know Malcolm personally?

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could try an add in the daily mail   although no self respecting bear would read it.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As far as I know Malc & Miles are still at Burnham


Jac


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If he's been left in a van, lets hope he's part polar bear like mine, brr brr.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Still no news, and no reply to any of my attempts to contact Malcolm.......

Obviously Burnham-on-Sea is a great attraction, but AFAIK the weather down there today means they would have needed Paddington Bear wellies as nearby (-ish) Exeter has had 100mm of rain in the last 24 hours, leading to massive floods and making the National BBC News, the average for the whole of November is around 110mm.......

So I hope he's got a good sou'wester and waterproofs with him if he is wandering around Burnham.....










Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And stilts...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Another day has gone past and no sign of any contact....... :crying:


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

Doesn't look good for the lad.......


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

If he can be rescued and returned to the fold in time, he is quite welcome to join Flo and I on our Christmas and New Year jaunt this year!!

Rheinland, Interlaken, Aix en Provence then Tarn..........

Ferry leaves Hull on the 16th!!!!!!!!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

WTF is Bobby Davro anyway? Sounds like the subject of an old English folk song.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have had no reply to any form of message or open post that I have sent for his attention.......

PERHAPS if Jacquie can alert him to our concerns and find out from him how Miles can be returned to the MHF fold, or has he assumed that the MHF has already folded......? :frown2:

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> WTF is Bobby Davro anyway? Sounds like the subject of an old English folk song.


Viv
That's Bobbie Shafto :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have left a message for Malc on FB asking him to post some piccys on here not had a reply yet

Jac


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Jacquie, I have also sent him messages via FB to no avail, he may not have been on (not everyone does while they are off in their MH), but messages from me would not be so obvious as we have not been in touch before....

Hopefully we can find out how to transfer Miles to another member such as Carl and Flo (above) for the next stage of his epic journey....

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You may have overlooked one thing. What if both Miles and Malc have become attached? That can happen with Bears and owners. Maybe he has settled down and retired from being passed from one person to the next. They could have seen this thread and the one on Facebook and gone into hiding.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No idea Barry, do the MHF members have any thoughts on this? If Miles has been adopted by Malcolm by being with him since Nuke gave up on MHF who knows?

Perhaps VS wrote him off during the sale? Maybe the title to his actions was a clause in the sale agreement and Nuke accepted mega money for the transfer, I seem to remember that suddenly Nuke acquired a state of the art MH......

I know nothing......

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Malcolm is going to pass Miles on to someone at a New Year meet he is going to, apparently a few of mhf lot are meeting up at Tewksbury MCC meet, first I've heard of it but then that's nothing unusual 

Jac


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is of course the time of year for bears to go into hibernation, so I'd leave it till next spring.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It is of course the time of year for bears to go into hibernation, so I'd leave it till next spring.


Not always..........






I believe he very much enjoyed Christmas 2013

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Not always..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drawings don't count anyway.

Did you know bears give birth in their sleep when hibernating.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello, everyone. Hopefully I'm back. Phil B has given me a temporary password to get onto the site. It seems so different. I'd like to get on to early birds but I'm not sure how. Will have a go. I've got a link to change my password I'll see what happens.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

oldtart said:


> Hello, everyone. Hopefully I'm back. Phil B has given me a temporary password to get onto the site. It seems so different. I'd like to get on to early birds but I'm not sure how. Will have a go. I've got a link to change my password I'll see what happens.


Here ya go  

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/117638-early-birds-part-ii-262.html#post2378610


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Drawings don't count anyway.
> 
> Did you know bears give birth in their sleep when hibernating.


Now that's a damn fine idea. How come we humans don't???:surprise::surprise:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/117638-early-birds-part-ii-262.html#post2378610


I have never been into 'Early-birds' before but suddenly found Christine600 and Satco there.

I thought we had lost both of them. Why are they lurking in such an obscure(to me) thread?

Geoff


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

OBSCURE! I beg your pardon ......


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MEES said:


> OBSCURE! I beg your pardon ......


I did say

'...obscure(to me)...

I never looked because I did not understand the Thread's title's relevence to MHs - one can get up early in a house, cruise ship or anywhere, so I never bothered to open the thread.

A bit like ' The last .......is the best ever' - it just seems to go on forever.

Maybe Brexit thread will overtake them both.>

Geoff


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> I have never been into 'Early-birds' before but suddenly found Christine600 and Satco there.
> 
> I thought we had lost both of them. Why are they lurking in such an obscure(to me) thread?
> 
> Geoff


I'm lost in my flat! Moved back in after living with my mum a few years. So much to do. Redecorating. All those boxes with too many things. 0

Also I'm not much of an Early Bird - but my request for asylum was granted and I really like the thread. And get no other benefits! >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually Geoff

Without partaking in either thread

You won't understand either

Early birds is just a gentle interchange between those of us who have been friends for ages

Early birds two because the most of the original group left on mass in favour of Face book

Leaving those of us who didn't feel happy with Facebook behind and a bit devestated 

But they didn't demolish the thread,we just kept it going with friends left 

The last to post is more difficult to understand ifyouare not part of it

composed of one liners , no arguments no disagreements 

And it's hard to explain how friendships develop and are maintained with such brief encounters 

And hard to understand how you get to know these people from one liners

But we have over years 

Somaybe into today's fast and furious 

There remains a place for that we don't understand

That causes no hurt, no offence

We use other threads for that :wink2::wink2:>

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I'm now going to be really controversial

I recon Miles should retire 

He belongs to a era gone

And anyway ( sorry miles )

His arms and legs were not jointed 

That's not a teddy bear, anymore than the hound from hells bear is a teddy bear 

Actually he's a dog I think , or was, it's hard to tell 81/2 years , well loved, well repaired , HIS special friend 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Malcolm is going to pass Miles on to someone at a New Year meet he is going to, apparently a few of mhf lot are meeting up at Tewksbury MCC meet, first I've heard of it but then that's nothing unusual
> 
> Jac


Has anyone heard any more about a Tewkesbury MCC meet?

Or Miles?

Or MacD ?

since Jacquie posted this way back last November?

Has anyone had any contact with MacD about giving Miles a new home? I do realise that if he spent that long following Bobbie Davro he may well be in desperate need of intelligent conversation or a different style of entertainment........

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd offer to take the little chap, he'd be company for Brian and PO, but we're not getting much MoHoing in lately.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Miles is now with ICDSUN2 Pam, don't think she has paid her subs though so might not be able to post on here


Jac


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Miles is now with ICDSUN2 Pam, don't think she has paid her subs though so might not be able to post on here
> 
> Jac


Thanks Jac :smile2:

Do you happen to have any contact details for her that you could message me please?

Good to know where he has got to.... 

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why Dave

He belongs to an eara past

He's retired now

We need a jointed real teddy bear 

Of which I've got several

But I no longer feel confident to meet with those I haven't already met with

So I'll just chat to them on here 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> It's true
> 
> I posted my journey to Croatia via Germany, Austria, Slovenia
> 
> ...


I was very interested in your Croatia trip Sandra!:smile2:

I think alot were to,but just didnt comment on it!:serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I read it all too, but didn't think a comment t was appropriate for every post you made ☺


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't give him to me, he'll get bullied by Jan's collection forest of bears :wink2:


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz abuses all mine, even ones she's bought me, the woman has no soul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh joe

That was a blast from the past

But it remains so true

I'm really interested more in the people who drive the MH

Than the MH 

Of course I know nothing about MHs

And when it goes wrong

I come on here 

For help which is freely given

My help lies in other directions

Each to their own 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I read it all too, but didn't think a comment t was appropriate for every post you made ☺


And why not?

I was pouring my heart out to you plebs on here:wink2::wink2::wink2:

Go on

You were imagining me swimming in the Adriatic Sea

Proper jealous you were

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

jo662 said:


> I was very interested in your Croatia trip Sandra!:smile2:
> 
> I think alot were to,but just didnt comment on it!:serious:


Agree totally, I was and am interested in such a trip, not likely to ever undertake it sadly, but still interested. such a trip to me could well develop into a book published on Kindle (hint, hint) and I am sure would be of interest to very many.

There must be so many points that could be learning experiences for so many of us from such a trip....

Sandra, Sandra..... any chance? Then I could read it at leisure, whereas to have to post after comments from many others would not equate to peaceful reading IMO and I read every evening before sleep in bed for perhaps 30 minutes (although sadly some of those 30 minutes are with the Kindle laying flat on my stomach and turning itself off.....)

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No chance Dave

It wasn't that exciting really 

It was lovely swimming in the Adriatic 

We met some lovely people , saw some lovely things 

I'd never do it again

It was too far

For those younger and fitter

Go for it

Potentially it's magnificent 

We are getting past it now sadly

Next trip , fingers crossed a leisurely journey to France

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It's not just while you are there, it's the planning, the drive there, where you stopped and stayed en route, what you saw, ate, drank, enjoyed, hated, heard, saw on the way back, felt about the safety and people that you met.....

so many things and you have a very observant pair of eyes ad ears.....

and the ability to relate to people - that is who YOU are, sadly your memories need to be shared, like my parents, but they were not, lost opportunities for all of us in our family, please share your memories with all of you MH family - that is US.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave
I only eat , hear and enjoy people

We don't plan journeys 

We talk without knowing the language 

And mostly they might as well talk with a Lancashire accent 

Because it's mostly the same things that influence their life as ours 

Just real people who live much as we do as far as the important things in their lives

We don't go places where money is important 

I have no interest in money or its effects

But people who just enjoy our company, feel their family is precious, thier way of life is important 

And don't judge me 

And don't expect that I'll be judging them

Because I won't

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Something once happened to me in Israel after the twins were born

We had Arab neighbours and were invited to their home for a meal

The meal was lovely and as the evening went on the older kids pulled out pallet mattresses from around the room and the younger ones were put to sleep, the very young and not so young by our standards were breast fed,or just given a drink of breast milk and put to sleep, fully dressed as they were washed and changed to greet the evening 

Later when we got home I said to Albert I'm glad we don't all have to sleep and live in one room (smug emoticon )

We invited them to join us for a meal, our twins were in bed asleep

She was absolutely horrified that we would allow our kids to sleep out of our sight in another room

I don't think she ever forgave me my lax in motherhood 

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Cultures clash on so many planes, I am not surprised Sandra.But a good guest should never let a host know their thoughts.or as you say judge.

cabby


----------

